# Name that store!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would like to hear who the good stores are in your area that keep a decent selection of plants, and that you feel support your hobby of freshwater plants adequately. In many parts of the country it seems hard to find stores that consider it worthwhile to support this hobby, but there are many exceptions, so let people know who they are!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You mean there are stores that have plants in them locally?


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey, Robert. 

You know where my vote goes... Good ol' Albany Aquarium  . 

-Naomi


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

DFW chiming in:

Fish Gallery
Dallas North Aquarium
Boutique Pets

in that order.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Fintastic in Charlotte, NC


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Neptune's Reef-Carson
Mark's Tropical-Studio City
Strictly Fish-Lakewood
Aquatic Fantasies(Marine)-Redondo Beach


These are BY FAR the best I've been to in the Los Angeles area.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Aquatek -Austin, TX

Best store in America...ahem, yea, I went there .


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Tanks 2 U 
Northampton, PA

Are you going to wholesale them some plants? : )


----------



## Popothewonderdog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ocean Aquarium in San Francisco


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, I didn't ask for the best overall store, or the best REEF store, but the best store for freshwater plants! I knew someone was going to say Albany aquarium, everyone in northern California buys their plants there!! The other one I am waiting to hear is the one in Maryland. There must be at least ONE store like Albany in every state right? Wouldn't you think? What got me thinking about this was reading the LFS reviews on Planted tank. Almost every single one of them said "great store but no plants" If you are going to name a store, please state the city and state if nothing else. Is it really that bad out there? If it is, I should be selling a lot more plants!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> The other one I am waiting to hear is the one in Maryland.


There are many in Maryland and some do a decent job, some don't, some try and the one you really to hear about has, lets say, slipped way down a very slipperly slope of ooze in my opinion.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The best place to buy plants locally is... Aquamains, Greensboro NC.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Petland in Duluth, Georgia. It has a great selection of plants. It doesn't/can't order rare plants but someone always bring in rare plants all the time. I saw Pogostemon helferi (Downoi) and Ranunculus papulentus there last week. :shock:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed, Downoi are hard to come by.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> There are many in Maryland and some do a decent job, some don't, some try and the one you really to hear about has, lets say, slipped way down a very slipperly slope of ooze in my opinion.


Really? The one everyone always talks about, that you guys took a field trip to go see at the convention? What happened? The best shops in the world must be in Germany, or Japan. Olivers pics make me wish I was German.

Whats it like in Canada? You guys get Tropica plants!


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes we get tropica plants in Canada.
My experience in Canada has been that many carry the easier plants but difficult to find the harder growing plants. Reds tend to be harder to come by.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I cant think of one plant store in Ohio. (I might have missed some mom and pop shops) but we're hoping (Matt & I that is) that Gerber's new plant section will be worth looking into. Dayton, Ohio.


----------

